# When hiring a remote coder



## awilson (Dec 16, 2017)

When your company hires a remote coder, is it usually a contract position or do they become actual employees of the company?


----------



## twizzle (Dec 16, 2017)

awilson said:


> When your company hires a remote coder, is it usually a contract position or do they become actual employees of the company?


It can be either. It depends on what positions they have. I am an employee, full time, with benefits.


----------



## awilson (Dec 16, 2017)

Do the coders usually work in the same geographical area of the office?


----------



## awilson (Dec 16, 2017)

I’m the coding supervisor for a large anesthesia group.. we are looking to hire another in office coder but i want someone that has expert anesthesia knowledge. Which I’m not sure I’ll find in San Antonio.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 17, 2017)

Its up to you as an employer to decide. Some do want someone who is in the area to come into the office for time to time, some are fine hiring country wide. Some will want a person to prove themselves in the office before allowing to work remotely. One problem is likely going to be once you have one remote coder all of your onsite will want to work offsite as well. If you do remote I'd probably limit to someone else in Texas since you will already be familiar with the states labor laws.


----------



## greatbiller (Dec 17, 2017)

I have been a remote coder for several years.  Most of my positions have been as an independent contractor.  I am currently working as a regular employee for a company that does coding and accounts receivable management.  None of my assigned clients that I code for are in my home state of California - my assigned clients are in the East.


----------



## Gjones3414 (Dec 19, 2017)

*I am looking for medical coding job without certification*

Is anyone can recommend any company that looking a coder? Please share


----------



## svishnupriyabio@gmail.com (Dec 19, 2017)

*Seeking for remote medical coding jobs in US*

Hi,
Can you please let me know the option that I have 5 years experience in medical coding with an CPC certification. I am living in Michigan with an H4 visa. And what would be the opportunities further and how to get an work visa for medical coding or remote medical coding or home based medical coding. Please help me and guide me to how to get remote  medical coding opportunities.

Thanks,
Vishnupriya.S


----------

